# First-time grandparent



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

We became grandparents about two weeks ago.  The little boy was 7 lbs 7 oz and he is adorable!  I'm not posting pictures but he really is very cute.   

Any other first time grandparents out there?  We are late to the game (late 60s) but much better late than never...


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2021)

Congrats!!!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Happy for you! How I would love to become a grandparent.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Happy for you! How I would love to become a grandparent.




I have to say it is a pretty "grand" feeling.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2021)

You must be ecstatic!
Oh, how I wish to become a Grandma .. but I don't think it's in the cards


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

I love my son and daughter-in-law and I am really happy for them.  They are over-the-moon happy and I think they will be wonderful parents.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

Congratulations to you, Jim!


----------



## Jules (Mar 11, 2021)

Congratulations to Grandma & Grandpa JimBob.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2021)

Congratulations, JimBob!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow, you all are so nice!  Thank you!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Grats!  I have three great granddaughters.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2021)

Watching, and being part of, youngsters as they grow up is one of life's greater rewards.  We became grandparents about 35 years ago, and great grandparents over the past 15 years.  There's nothing like having little kids around to help reduce all the worries.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2021)

Congratulations. I have two young grandsons and it is so much fun spending time with them. 
Sharing experiences and just chatting.  
I hope you live nearby so you can be a big part of his life.
Nothing better to see them get so excited when we pull in the driveway. When we get out of the car I can here them thumping down the stairs and hollering, "Oma and Opa are here!"


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2021)

Congratulations JimBob, you're going to love being a Grand!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 11, 2021)

Congrats JimBob. Radish said it: having grandkids is great it's the icing on the cake. I have four but miss the close contact now during Covid.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 11, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When we get out of the car I can here them thumping down the stairs and hollering, "Oma and Opa are here!"


"Oma and Opa" - do you have German roots Ruth?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2021)

@Glowworm yes I'm half German and half Czech.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2021)

Congratulations and Best Wishes.  Good news.  Wonderful news.  Welcome, Little Boy


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Awww Congratulations.
You are in for so much fun.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Congratulations and Best Wishes.  Good news.  Wonderful news.  Welcome, Little Boy


Thank you Pepper!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh how fun!!!!  Congratulations Grandpa JimBob 
Do the kids live near you???  Grandkids are an absolute wonderment. Enjoy, and welcome to the world, Baby Boy


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm happy for you. I don't have kids, so it's kind of difficult for me to have grand kids. Well, not being a parent, and thus a grandparent, I never really got the grandparent thing. I've seen the 800 million baby pics, and to be honest, all the kids look alike. I just know there is great joy in being a grandparent. So, can you explain it to a non grandparent?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2021)

See what you started!!


----------



## digifoss (Mar 15, 2021)

Congrats JimBob, The new family member will keep you feeling young.


----------



## needshave (Mar 15, 2021)

JimBob, 

I'm right there with you. My only child (son) had his first child ( a daughter) two years ago, I'm now 70. They live 13 hours from our house by car and not much less than that by plane, that coupled with the Covid threat, we don't get to see our grandaughter as much as we would like. My son being very tech savvy created an icon on his wife's phone, so that whenever my granddaughter wants to FaceTime papal, all she has to do is push the icon on her mothers phone and she face-times papal. I get FaceTime calls all hours of the night and day. I have been on the slide and swing at the park, the zoo, coloring and finger painting and recently.....Potty training! Now i'm not sure when we get to see her if she is going to be total mystified by me, being a real person, or not. Or if she thinks she has just being talking to an interactive phone or what exactly. But it has been fun, So look forward to it.  Congrats....


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2021)

I have 3 grandchildren. 2 boys and a girl. My first grandchild will be turning 25yrs old in May. All I can say is every day that you are a grandparent you love them even more than the day before. *Congratulations* JimBob!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 21, 2021)

The little guy is now 10 lbs. 

Parents sound a bit stressed...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2021)

With my grandson yesterday @JimBob1952 .  He will be 3 mid May.  Can't believe how fast he's grown, so fast, so fast..............just a friendly warning, it's a blink of the eye thing


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> With my grandson yesterday @JimBob1952 .  He will be 3 mid May.  Can't believe how fast he's grown, so fast, so fast..............just a friendly warning, it's a blink of the eye thing




Forewarned is forearmed, or whatever the saying is....


----------

